# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  bumkins bamboo fitted

## anatom

Curke,


Molim pomoc.
Imam priliku (cini mi se dosta povoljno) kupiti Bumkins bamboo pelene!
Zanima me ima li koja iskustva sa njima!
Pa pomagajte dok mi rodbina nije otisla preko bare ( oni ce mi kupiti).

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
...hvala!

----------


## anatom

....pa zar bas nitko.....

----------


## emira

i mene ovo zanima... a poprilično mi je hitno  8)

----------


## mis-pis

*anatom*, jesi li ih probala? Mislim da $69 za 6 pelena od bambusa nije puno...

----------


## anatom

na kraju nisam jer je ispalo da ih nemogu nabaviti!

----------

